# Update on whiskey



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Whiskey is my new catahoula x kemmer cur/walker hound puppy. She is going on 9 weeks today and i'll tell you what, she is full of piss and vinegar. We took her out saturday to stretch her legs and her nose was to the ground almost the entire time. I'm gonna start running a drag for her and see how she does. She is also learning the basic commands and is learning them well.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good looking pup! They grow up too fast.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pup! Are you going to run ***** with her?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm gonna run *****, coyotes, badgers, and one day maybe she'll see a hog or two. I've got a friend in oregon where she came from that runs trainer hogs a couple times a year and he always needs a little extra dog for the hogs. For coyotes, i'm hoping to train her to decoy , catch cripples and also blood trail anything i put her on. I have really high hopes for her but as long as i do my part she has the blood to do the rest.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great looking pup! Get her used to gunshots early.. My Catahoula Leopard is gun shy BIGTIME! took him out will I was sighting in a rifle and he tried jumping through my truck door several times. Great, smart dog but gun shy.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If that dog is anything like my lab, I associated gun shots with good things don't just go out and shoot at nothing and have nothing good for the dog come of it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know much about dogs but, like horses, I know a good one when I see one. That, sir, is a goodlooking dog.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info guys, i'll be startin her with gun fire within the next couple weeks. I've had a couple gunshy dogs in the past and learned from them. I start at about 14 to 16 weeks with a .22lr having someone shoot away from her. Then as the dog tolerates it they can move closer but never directly over the dog for awhile. I've used this method on my last few dogs and none of them even finch from gunfire.


----------

